# Spinal Anesthesia Question



## lisadams (Jul 14, 2009)

For those of you that code anesthesia can you tell me how you would code spinal anesthesia for a pilonidal cyst removal.  

Thanks


----------



## LaSeille (Jul 16, 2009)

Lisa....not sure exactly what you are asking here....are you asking for the anesthesia code?  If so, 00300 would be the appropriate code.  Since spinal is the _mode of anesthesia_, there is nothing "special" you would code for this.

LaSeille Willard, CPC


----------



## lisadams (Jul 16, 2009)

*Thanks*

Yes, that's what I was asking.


----------

